# Anyone have any info on "Blue" road bikes



## WOOL (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone have any Good/Bad reviews of "Blue" road bikes?


----------



## mprevost (Jul 30, 2005)

*Blue Road Bikes*



WOOL said:


> Does anyone have any Good/Bad reviews of "Blue" road bikes?


Haven't ridden one but saw them in person at the tour de georgia. Really nice paint jobs. Look like great frames. They sponsored one of the local Georgia racing teams. Forgot which one. Good looking bikes though.

Mike


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

mprevost said:


> Haven't ridden one but saw them in person at the tour de georgia. Really nice paint jobs. Look like great frames. They sponsored one of the local Georgia racing teams. Forgot which one. Good looking bikes though.
> 
> Mike


Been asked a couple of times lately. Only a few replies. Search the archives.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

No time to post a full review today, but if you have specific questions, let me know. - WR


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Glory Cycles now carries the line. 

http://www.glorycycles.com/blcocy.html


----------

